# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  فارسی نویسی اعداد در دلفی

## h_mohamadi

با سلام
من در یک مسک ادیت میخواهم اعداد به صورت فارسی از چپ نوشته شود 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید با تشکر

----------


## Delphi 2010

عزیز دلم BidiMode رو Rightoleft کردید؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

در ضمن فونت هم تاثیر مهمی در این امر داره
از فونت فارسی استفاده کنید و عمل بالا رو انجام بدید مطمئنا مشکل شما حل میشه

----------

